# Daisy Mae



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought I had already started a blog for Daisy Mae, but I coan't find it, so here are a few pictures of our Baby. I think she's about 11 months old. She is a real sweetie.

Soooska


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2006)

And another...

Soooska


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Aw, what a precious little girl!

I love her "fringe"!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

She has a pretty eyecolor. Looks like bluegrey 

If you want to most more than one picture u have to upload it at a filehost like www.photobucket.com and then paste the img code into your post


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi O just took these pictures of Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"

Her eyes are not red, they are a beautiful *Blue*. I'm jealous, I have brown eyes.






Soooska


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2006)

And another..., isn't she just the cutest,I know I'm the Mommie and every Mommie thinks their babies are the cutest. LOL

Soooska


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2006)

I know Daisy was propositioning herself for my boy Basil, but Tumnus is sitting here on my lap oohing and aahing over her pics. They would make a perfect little couple! Two hairy little things....and those eyes! 

She is such a doll. what does the nickname refer to?? Im curious!

Give her a kiss from me and Tumnus.:inlove::kiss:.

-Haley


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2006)

Well were from Ajax, and I think she is from Royalty so hence the Dutchess, her sister is known as Princess Jackie. I know I'm a little nuts. LOL

Soooska

PS I gave her a Big Kiss from the two of you.


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2006)

aww thats cute! Ive never heard of Ajax, hence the confusion. I call Basil "King Basil" bc a) he is treated like a king and b) the name Basil means "one who is like a king".

We're all crazy!!

-Haley


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 31, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi O just took these pictures of Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"
> Her eyes are not red, they are a beautiful *Blue*. I'm jealous, I have brown eyes.


 I have brown eyes. Pebbles has beautiful brown eyes. We fell in love with Pebbles when we saw her eyes.

I never thought of calling Pebbles .... *Princess Pebbles* until now. 

Rainbows! :Canada: _(Crazy Canucks)_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 1, 2006)

Rainbows,

I guess if I compare my eyes to your little cutie I should be happy to have brown eyes.(need more pictures of that Brown Eyed Girl).

Actually it was my brown eyes that my husband fell for (or so he says LOL)

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 1, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> (need more pictures of that Brown Eyed Girl).
> Actually it was my brown eyes that my husband fell for (or so he says LOL)


 Even the dog fell for the Brown Eyed Girl! :shock:






Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 1, 2006)

Now that's toocute.

Soooska


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 1, 2006)

Daisy Mae is total royaly - and she loks like she knows it - such a pretty girl!! 

____________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, here's a new picture of our Daisy Mae resting in her cage.

She's so cute, she's got these two little tuffs of hair growing from her bum are. I really must try and get a behind shot of her.

Soooska


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi here's a couple of pictures of Daisy Mae, she really is the cutest little gal.

Soooska


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2006)

Aww. very cute pics!

She reminds me Mr. Tumnus how she sleeps. He takes a nap every afternoon in the same spot. Just like Daisy Mae.

Very cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 21, 2006)

Haley, I keep telling you we have to get her andMr Tumnustogether.We'll meet halfway.They would make the best looking couple.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2006)

I know, I think they are soul mates


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 30, 2006)

Heres a new picture of Daisy Mae.








Soooska


----------



## Haley (Oct 2, 2006)

gorgeous pic of Daisy Mae!

Is she a lionhead hotot mix? Its hard to see in the pics, but it lookslike she has those black rings around her eyes a bit..or am I seeingthings? 

it makes those beautiful baby blues just stand right out!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Haley, yes Daisy Mae has black rings aroundher eyes. I was wondering myself if shewasaHotot/Lionhead mix.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a couple of closeups of Daisy Mae:

Soooska



















PS

Haley, make sure Mr Tumnus sees them. Daisy requested thather boyfried print one and put it up in his cage so he has nice dreamsevery night.


----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2006)

I never saw these new pics..very cute! I just love Daisy Mae. :inlove:

Once I get my photo paper I will have to print out one for Mr. T 

Oh, and Soooska, I love your new avatar!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2006)

Ohh wow Daisy Mae is the most cutest little baby doll,she is really lovely!

i'm in love :inlove:

Susan..nice avatar..i just love those pictures 



cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Cheryl, Daisy Mae"s a real cutie. 

She doesn't like me to pick her up but it's ok if her "Daddy" doesthough. Go figure I was the one who picked her out. 

Thanks about the avatar, Michaela did it for me. I'm good atsome computer things, but doing these fancy avatars is left to theYoungons. LOL

S:apolloooska


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> She doesn't like me to pick her up but it's ok if her"Daddy" does though. Go figure I was the one who picked herout.



Ahhhh..so somebunny's a daddy's little girl 

I love the last picture where you can see her cute wittle wips..so cute!

Ohh and this picture i love..sheis so pretty,and it looks like she is posing for the camera too!






Cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a new picture of Daisy Mae napping.

Susan

PS 

Haley show it to Mr Tumnus, this is Daisy Mae's sexy pose for him.


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2006)

Aww that is so cute. I will definitely be showing mr. tumnus

I love her little hut (that is so cute how you painted her name on it).All Tumnus gets is a crappy little staples box..maybe I will have tospice it up a bit


----------



## cheryl (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohh gosh,she looks like a little princess just lying in her box

what a cutie :heart:



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Nov 22, 2006)

Tumnus and I have done some interior decorating:






He also has the one of her lounging in her hide-out on the other end of his cage (where he naps). So cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 22, 2006)

I love it. And Daisy Mae is soexcited. She loves:heartbeat: the picture of Mr Tumnussitting there in front of her picture.

He really is the cutest.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2006)

So here's my first picture with the new camera.






Here's my baby Daisy Mae resting dreaming about Mr Tumnus.











Lots more pictures to follow in the future.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's another one of Daisy Mae frowning.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL she's such an adorable girl!:bunnyheart

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Nov 28, 2006)

Love the new pics!

Im sure your bunnies will love you being camera-happy with that thing!lol. I just love the one of Daisy Mae looking grouchy. You need to addthat to the Dissaproving Rabbits thread. 

Give Daisy Mae kisses from me and Tumnus :kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 28, 2006)

What a GORGEOUS baby Sooska! Give her plenty of nose rubs from me and Harper!


----------



## f_j (Nov 29, 2006)

She is beautiful! And I love herlittle wooden house with her name on it! I can tell she's avery spoiled girl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 29, 2006)

Daisy Mae is such a pretty little thing! :hearts....love the pictures!

Ijust love that cute lil face!



cheryl


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 29, 2006)

SOOOSKA

Daisy Mae is so aborable and I love her little wooden Castle. Fit for A Princess.:inlove:

She's almost got my Daisy's Frown down Pat except Daisy Mae's isn't permanent.:sighhwell: :roflmao: JustKidding, I love my Bun just the way godmadehere.

Your bunny doesseems toactually Smile though!:biggrin:
I Loveit! :bunnydance: :bunnydance:

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 29, 2006)

She is a beautiful bunny !!!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 30, 2006)

awwww she is just soo adorable very cute!!!

thnx for the reply on hunnykim


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

OK here's a few more. I told you I'm going camera happy now I have a good camera.

Check out the Buttercup, Wilbur & Jackie's Blog, I have taken pictures of them too.

Susan

Daisy Mae dreaming of Mr Tumnus-


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

And Daisy Mae sitting.






Susan


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2006)

Great Pics! Mr. Tumnus and I love this one the most: 






Her mane is soo long right now! Does it get longer in the winter? Mr Tumnus's seems to be getting very long this time of year!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

That's a good question Haley. I'll have tp go back and check some pictures to check out her mane.

How's her Boyfriend Mr Tumnus doing? For that matter how's all your Babies doing?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, Mr. Tumnus mane on top is getting so long,its falling over to the side (Like Daisy Mae's) It usually sticksstraight up like an afro 

Heis doing wonderfully. We had a little incident last nightwhere he decided there was no way in you-know-what he was going intohis cage for bedtime. He was being such a brat..I was spyingon him and he would actually wait until I went into my bedroom and shutthe door (or so he thought) before he would go in his cage..thenwhenever he heard me he would run out and hide! Little stinker!

The other two are doing well. Max is still sick, but stable. Thanks for asking 

Oh, and you need to post those Christmas pics of your babies on here now too!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi, here's a picture of Daisy Mae after I brushed her. 






She requested that Haley remind :inlove:Mr Tumnus:heartbeat: what she looks like.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Dec 18, 2006)

aww I love that picture. She is beautiful :kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

Can you find Daisy Mae?






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

haha! She blends well with all that white and pink!

Is she a cuddle bunny? She seems sorelaxed all the time. Mr.Tumnus is surely the poser for pics, but he never lets me cuddle him.

By the way,Tumnus says to give Daisy kisses. Hes sitting heregiving the evil eye to his little pal Lucy (hes trying to relax andshes digging and moving things around in her pen). lol


----------



## Pipp (Jan 5, 2007)

She is one sexy beast!! 

Great pic! 

Bunny kisses :bunnieskiss(and licks and drools...) from all! (especially the boys!)



sas


----------



## Haley (Jan 12, 2007)

Mr. Tumnus would like to know how the beautiful Daisy Mae, Dutchess of Ajax, has been doing?

We need some new pics of the beautiful girl!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Haley, your &amp; Mr Tumnus's wish is my command. 

Here's a video my hubby shot of Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax".Now we sound really pitiful when were talking to her, so turn down thevolume. LOL

Enjuoy, Sorry it's sideways but still cute.

Susan

Make sure Mr Tumnus seesit.



[/url][/img]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm trying to post a video of Daisy Mae but I don't think it worked. 

HELP anyone.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2007)

aww it worked!

She is so adorable. I wish I could take videos with my camera. 

Giver her kisses from me and Tumnus. He thinks shes one foxy lady :inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a picture of Daisy mae just being cute (wll I think she's cute).

Haley make sure Mr Tumnus sees this, she posed for him.






Susan


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2007)

Look at that gorgeous girl! :bunnyheart

She looks just like a little stuffed animal..Tumnus and I just want to snuggle her.:hug2:

I love her ears so much. They are so pink inside just like satin or something. :apollo:


----------



## Haley (Jan 27, 2007)

Tumnus would like to know how his beautiful girlyfriend is doing this weekend?

We need some updated pics of all your babies..get crackin with that new camera


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 27, 2007)

Daisy Mae is doing great however she does miss Mr Tumnus but she gets to admire his pictures every day.

Here's a picture of her playing in the snow, but what she'd really love is to have Mr Tumus come and play and then they could make "Snow Bunnies" .







Susan

PS Daisy Mae sends lots of Licks to Mr Tumnus:heartbeat:


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2007)

Aww look at the little snow bunny! Tumnus thinks she is snow angel 

Do all your bunnies like the snow, Susan? Im too nervous to take mine out in it for some reason. Ive always just figured it would be too cold for them..plus Tumnus might try to return to the woods :shock:He (like Daisy Mae) would blend right in this time of year!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Haley, we don&#39;t bring ours outside I brought the snow in for them. I filled a cover of one of those big plastic storage containers with snow. Wilbur and Jackie loved it too. You should try this to, I&#39;m sure Mr Tumnus would have a great time in the snow.

It&#39;s way too cold outside for them as they are not use to the cold. I&#39;d be to afraid they would get sick.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day, Daisy Mae! Im Twitterpated :bunnyheart






Will you be my Valentines?






Love, Tumnus :heart:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Tumnus, I am honored that you askedme to be your Valentine:heartbeat:. I will be yourValentine every day.

Love Daisy Mae:apollo:

PS I love the flowers, did you pick them just for me?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a picture of Daisy Mae with herfriend. She would prefer it to be Mr Tumnus, but I told herit was too cold for him to come visit in the winter, so she said thatStrawberry would do till spring time.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

aww look at that sweet face! 

Tumnus said he picked the pink and yellow roses for her ink iris:

She just gets cuter every day. Give her a little kiss from me. And tellher Lucy has started to chew on carpet so she can come and take herplace any time she wants


----------



## binkies (Feb 17, 2007)

Aren't those the cutest babies!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

Sooska, Leo thinks Daisy Mae is the prettiestand sexiest rabbit he has ever seen. He has fallen in love with her! Hesays if she ever gets tired of Tumnus that she can have an affair withhim!

:scared:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Minilops, Daisy Mae saw Leo's picture and she thinks he's pretty hot too. 

She loved the picture of him "Dreaming" of her. She asked meto print it and hang it in her cage, so of course "Mommie" has to do itfor her baby girl.

Keep a look out Daisy Mae will be modeling herEASTERBONNETreal soon, of course it's pink tomatch her pink little ears.

Susan & Daisy Mae


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a couple of Daisy Mae with her Easter Bonnet.



Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2007)

She looks gorgeous! Tumnus is gonna be jealousthat other men are admiring her. But she is irresistable with thosebeautiful blue eyes and flowing mane :inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 21, 2007)

Haley, 

You cantell Mr Tumnus that he is still Daisy Mae's 1st*LOVE*,:heartbeat: but she is still a littleJEALOUS of Lucy. She is thrilled that she has other admirerson RO.:heart:

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Mar 4, 2007)

How is our sweet girl doing??


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Haley &amp; Mr Tumnus:heartbeat:, DaisyMae is doing well, she is complaining that I have not taken any newpictures of her so I can put them on here for Mr Tumnus to see.

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, we need some more pics soon!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 15, 2007)

Haley, Daisy Mae sends Mr Tumnus tons of KISSES.

Susan and the Gang

PS

Mr Tumnus, Mommie doesn't know how to take good closeup pictures of me, I hope you like it though. 






Hugs and lots of kisses 

Daisy Mae


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 16, 2007)

Susan-Now I want a Lion Head!:tantrum: Haley was pushing my limit anyway w/ Tumnus-this does it!h34r2


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's a short video of Daisy Mae&lt; I gaveher pumkin but she was too shy to eat it at the time, she actuallywanted to share it with MrTumnus.



[/url][/img]

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww that's cute! She's shy. hehehehe I've never given my babies Pumpkin before. 

Crystal


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

Hurray! Tumnus and I love Daisy Mae videos!

You wont believe this, Susan, but he was in his condo when I played thevideo, and when he heard your voice he perked up and ran over to theside closest to me. I told him his lady was on the screen, he was veryexcited!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Happy Valentines Day, Daisy Mae! Im Twitterpated :bunnyheart
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:laugh:What a Face! Such a Babe!! 

By the way, it's not nice to make fun of what my hair looks like in the morning!! :nonono:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Look at that beautiful girl!

That side part she has going on is very sexy!


----------



## Mr. Tumnus (Apr 6, 2007)

Daisy Mae, my love, where are you? 

This Lucy twerp is driving me bonkers! You need to come visit :kiss:

Love, Tumnus


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Mr Tumnus, I miss you. Can you tell your Mommie to give that Lucy to your two brothers so you can be all mine. I think you and I better start planning on how to meet, if we wait for our Mommies to do it we will end up old and gray.

Has your Mommie taken any Easter pictures of you yet? I need a new picture of you for my house. Did you send my Easter present up yet? Maybe the Easter Bunny will drop it off tome. 

Hey Mr Tumnus have you signed up yet for the Bunny forum, Buttercup my big brother put a message on yesterday, he said I was too small to have my own I don't agree with him. Maybe you and I can send messages to each other, then we can figure out how to meet up with eachother.I better go now I hear Mommie coming up the stairs and we don't want her to figure out thatwe are going to elope.

Here's a picture of me Mommie took for you.

Love Always

Your Daisy Mae


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Mr Tumnus, Mommie just took this picture of me for you, my fur is a little messy because I just woke up.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

Ohhh! Bed hair! She must be ashamed of that airing in public!


----------



## Haley (Apr 6, 2007)

aww Im going to print the first one for his condo. He needs a new pic of his lady in her Spring attire 

Daisy Mae, Tumnus is in time out right now (I caught him chewing mywood furniture!) but he sends his love and says we'll get some handsomeeaster photos for you tomorrow!

PS. He loves this one. He said you mustve been dreaming of him:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 16, 2007)

So I went to Build A Bear today, Daisy Mae got a couple of things. Here she is in he Igloo, I think she likes it.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 16, 2007)

And here she is with some bows/flowers in he fur.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 16, 2007)

And another. Do you like them Mr Tumnus?






Susan & Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh that is just too cute!!! Love herin her Igoloo! And I Love the bows! Haven't putHolly's in yet. 

Holly decided to knock her Princess Castle down LOL Bandithasn't really bothered with his Igloo yet. It's in his cagethough, I'm sure he'll play with it later. 

Crystal


----------



## Haley (Apr 16, 2007)

Oooh! Tumnus and I think she looks beautiful! I love the bows and flowers, did you get them at build a bear as well??

Mr. Tumnus just asked me if he could have an igloo like his girlfriend. I told him we'll have to see...

Gorgeous photos though! This one is my favorite:







Give her lots of kisses from me and mr. T :kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Haley, yes I got the Igloo at Build A Bear. What a great store, they have the cutest stuffed bunnies.

You tell Mr Tumnus that he doesn't need his own Igloo, he can come and share Daisy Mae's.

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi Haley, yes I got the Igloo at Build A Bear.What a great store, they have the cutest stuffed bunnies.
> 
> You tell Mr Tumnus that he doesn't need his own Igloo, he can come and share Daisy Mae's.
> 
> Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::bunnyheart




Build a Bear Rocks!

What's your obsession?


----------



## mezeta (Apr 17, 2007)

Gorgeous name for a gorgeous bunny. She is so pretty and looks like a spoilt little madam


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Mezeta, yes she's spoilt along with her two brothers Buttercup &amp; Wilburand one sister Jackie.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's another of Daisy Mae with Flowers in he Hair/Fur (wasn't that a song years ago?).






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Kawaii608 (Apr 22, 2007)

aww daisy is soo pretty, where do you buy all those stuff to put on her?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Kawaii, I bought the bows Build A Bear, all the hats I made for her.

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 22, 2007)

Awww there's MY girl  So cute as always. 

Crystal


----------



## Kawaii608 (Apr 22, 2007)

Does build a bear also sell hats?


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes they do


----------



## wax32 (Apr 22, 2007)

Daisy Mae is a good sport letting you dress her up like that! How old is she, if she doesn't mind you saying?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 22, 2007)

Daisy Mae is about a year and a half, she isactually very good at letting me dress her up, mindyou shereally doesn't have a choice. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Apr 23, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Daisy Mae is actually very good at letting me dress her up...


Thats because she is posing, she knows her boyfriend, Mr. Tumnus, is going to see them!

:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is a picture of Daisy Mae in her Igloo sun tanning. 

She is waiting for Mr Tumnus to come visit. She said she willshare her Igloo with him. Where are you Mr Tumnus.







Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

If I could have a lionhead it would look like her. I would settle for her look in any color.


----------



## Haley (Apr 30, 2007)

Theres my little snowbunny in her igloo! Tumnus thinks she looks beautiful!

I love her ears-they look so thick like a stuffed animal or something. I just want to cuddle her!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Apr 30, 2007)

*:hug: squish! *

that is one precious girl right there. love the igloo. haha.
*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Here is a picture of Daisy Mae in her Igloo sun tanning.
> 
> She is waiting for Mr Tumnus to come visit. She said she willshare her Igloo with him. Where are you Mr Tumnus.
> 
> Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 30, 2007)

Daisy Mae says thanks to everyone for the compliments. She's a real sweetheart if I may say so myself.

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2007)

Here's a cute picture of Daisy Mae in her litterbox, I tried to get one with the door openbut of course shegot up right away.








Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

Can't a girl get some privacy! But honestly, she is such a beauty!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Binkies. 

Here's another one of her playing with her ball. She really is borded waiting for Mr Tumnus to come to her.






Susan andDaisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (May 3, 2007)

Oh She's just too cute. She wont' be bored when she lives here with Holly and Bandit


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 7, 2007)

Ok so my husband was cutting Daisy Mae's nailstoday and Daisy Mae actually licked him quite a few times. Iput my hand in front of ther mouth and then she licked me a couple oftimes. Now this is very exciting as she is not a reallicker. I think this is a first for both of us.

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

Awwwwww! Baby's first, put it in her bunny book!


----------



## mezeta (May 8, 2007)

Arr those pictures made me smile


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 9, 2007)

Here's my Baby eating her pumpkin.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jun 25, 2007)

Susan, Mr. Tumnus has asked me to ask you for more pics of Daisy Mae


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's a picture of Daisy Mae I took for Mr Tumnus.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out Daisy Mae's new travel bag, I got it at Pet Smart in Ajaxon sale for $11.99

Now I want to take her for a walk and show her off LOL.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2007)

cute bag! 

And Tumnus loves the new pic. He says you can take her for a walk to Michigan


----------



## polly (Jun 29, 2007)

She is such a gorgeous bunny, she almost looks like a cuddly toy I had better not let Billy see or he will be through the computer to get her!!! they would make a cute couple though


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 30, 2007)

Daisy Mae is looking very sexy in that pic - love the way her mane hangs coyly over her face .

That bag is a great idea - although I think walking to see Mr T. in Michigan may be a little tiring 

Jan


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 5, 2007)

Isn't it illegal for a bunny to look that ........... I don't know ummm..........Glamorous??


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2007)

Daisy Mae thanks everyone for the compliments. She wanted me to post a few more pictures of her,





















Enjoy 

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

That bag is stunning! But of course, we wouldn't expect anything less than that for such a beautiful girl! She needs to travel in style!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2007)

That bag is very nice. I can't wait to see your first pic of Daisy Mae in it.

Does she mind if you mess with her hair? I would be flipping that mane this way and that.


----------



## Haley (Jul 6, 2007)

Look at that hair! Is that her wind-swept look? Mr. Tumnus thinks she looks beautiful!


----------



## polly (Jul 7, 2007)

I was just looking through your blog to see what i had missed and Bruce looked over my shoulder he thinks Daisy mae is beautiful, so be thankful you are in Canada or he would have come and got her lol


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 8, 2007)

She has the most adorable ears I have ever seen, she may be the only bunny who could have them pierced and pull it off.


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2007)

I know! Her ears are so perfect and pretty. Ive always said they make her looked like a stuffed animal- too perfect to be real!


----------



## Loki (Jul 8, 2007)

*Oh wow! Daisy Mae, you sure are pretty! I'm going to tell Lily to brush her hair like you! She just lets it go every which way! She's in a horrible state she is! Mom brushes every day and still she's just a poofball! She doesn't put in any effort to look pretty for me. :?


Loki*


----------



## myLoki (Jul 8, 2007)

*Loki wrote: *


> *Oh wow! Daisy Mae, you sure are pretty! I'm going to tell Lily to brush her hair like you! She just lets it go every which way! She's in a horrible state she is! Mom brushes every day and still she's just a poofball! She doesn't put in any effort to look pretty for me. :?
> 
> 
> Loki*




OOOOOOO LOKI YOU BAD BUN!!! I'm telling Lily on you! You tell her she's GORGEOUS every day when she's grooming you!


t.


----------



## doodle (Jul 9, 2007)

EEK. :adorable:

Daisy Mae is such a cutie pie and such a good sport to let you dress her up and put things in her hair. She looks very pretty in pink.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's a short video of Daisy Mae. Haley make sure Mr Tumnus:heart: sees it. LOL





Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's a few pictures from tonight of Daisy Mae"Dutchess of Ajax"





















Enjoy

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

I need her.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi here's another short video of Daisy Mae. (I'm becoming a Video Junkie) LOL





Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance:

PS

I really must try to be less shakey whenI take these videos you'd think I had too much to drink last night. LOL


----------



## binkies (Jul 22, 2007)

She is so beautiful! She was playing camera shy this time.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 22, 2007)

SOOOSKA how do you put a bow in Daisy mae's ears??? i want to do that with roxie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Yomo143, I got the bows from Build A Bear they have elastic on them so I very loosely put them around her ears. The big pink bow I just made like a small pony (bunny) tail around her mane and tied a bow.

Susan:bunnydance:







This is my all time FAVORITE picture of Daisy Mae


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi I was bored so I made this up today.






Haley I hope Mr Tumnus :heart:likes it.

Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance::bunny19


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL. I love the heart!! How can Mr. Tumnus (or any bun!) resist that sweet face - and those pretty ears!!

I don't allow Charlie to see her photos... else Misty might get jealous.

___________
Nadia


----------



## polly (Jul 23, 2007)

Ohhh they are such a cute couple


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 23, 2007)

OK so now I was even more Bored.






I hope you and Mr Tumus like it Haley.

Susan

Sorry it's so big.


----------



## polly (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Susan you will need to make Daisy mae a veail and Mr Tumnus a top hat for the special day. They would look very cute


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a couple pictures of the "Dutchess"
















Goodness her little Black Beauty mark is getting bigger.

Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance:

PS

Polly I'm going to make Daisy Mae a vale out of White & Pink lace material and it will have a stone Tierea. LOL :bunnydance:


----------



## polly (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh that will be gorgeous can't wait to see pics of her in her veil:inlove:I didn't realise she had a beauty spot on her back that makes her even more gorgeous


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2007)

OK so I made a quick veil for Daisy Mae, but were not happy with it. I will have to make another one for her, after all she has to look perfect for Mr Tumnus:heart:.






Susan and Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Susan, that is just precious! I need to do that for Angel. Aww.

You made it? Just got some fabric and whola? Awesome.


----------



## binkies (Jul 27, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!! That is too cute for words!!!


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh My Gosh Susan, how cute!!! My internet has been acting up all weekend so I missed all of this! Adorable.

Tumnus will be so happy when I show him the pic of Daisy Mae in her veil. Now all we need is a top hat and a bowtie for the little man.

I love this:






soo cute!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 28, 2007)

I took a few pictures this morning of Daisy Mae.
















Enjoy

Susan & Daisy Mae:bunnydance::bunny19


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 28, 2007)

All her pictures are so beautiful! Mr. Tumnus is one lucky bunny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a couple more pictures of Daisy Mae.











Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

Daisy Mae is a little diva, if she were human I'm sure she would be a super model!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Ellissian she's a real sweetheart. 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 31, 2007)

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Daisy Mae is a little diva, if she were human I'm sure she would be a super model!


Or a movie star. She has that whole hair blowing in the wind thing down pat!


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 31, 2007)

Are she and Mr. Tumnus really going to meet on September 1???


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2007)

No but don't tell her that, she's planning her Bunny Nuptuals. She wants me to bake their wedding cake Carrot of course. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 31, 2007)

Daisy Mae is such a pretty bun, she looks like a little princess in every picture!:biggrin2::inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

More pictures!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 5, 2007)

As requested here are a few pictures of Daisy Mae.

















If you look closely you can see her little tongue. 






Enjoy

Susan & Daisy Mae:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful!






Look at that little mouth, So cute!

And I cant believe Daisy Mae actually likes those salt licks! lol


----------



## myLoki (Aug 5, 2007)

Daisy Mae, you sure are cute. You're Lily's hero! She wants to be just like you when she grows up!


t.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a short video of Daisy Mae.





Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 6, 2007)

That's so cute! 

"GRRR - MY pillow, Daddy!"


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2007)

I love Daisy Mae videos! 

Was she grunting when she was pushing on the pillow? I couldnt tell if it was her or the sound from scratching. 

Shes such a fiesty little girl. Beautiful though


----------



## polly (Aug 6, 2007)

Now Bruce wants Daisy Mae as much as i do lol he has a real soft spot for lionheads and thinks she is gorgeous, so do i!!

Love the attitude


----------



## Sealy (Aug 6, 2007)

Daisy Mae is absolutely beautiful! I love her pre wedding pictures! *melt*
I had to laugh at her disapproval in a few...perfect Bun-a-tude!
~Sealy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2007)

Here's a few more pictures of the Dutchess Daisy Mae.






Here's my little piggy eating.






Here she is sleeping.






Here she is guarding her pellets.






And having a little rest on her pillow, wishing she had some Bunny to share it with.

Susan & Daisy Mae:running bunny


----------



## Mikoli (Aug 11, 2007)

:shock:

She is now number one on my bunny napping list.


----------



## polly (Aug 11, 2007)

Bruce is loving the pic with the flattened down fringe


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 11, 2007)

I love the video and all the pictures!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2007)

Check this out, I got the website from another Forum.






Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow thats so neat! Did you order one?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't know if you can I guess I should read on the website, it would be a great present for her daddy.

LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 19, 2007)

Susan, that is soooo cool! I love it. Now I want one (or two).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 19, 2007)

Hopefully this link will work.

http://www.dumpr.net/rubik.php

You can do a bunch of other things too.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's acouple pictures of Daisy Mae












Susan:running bunny


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 23, 2007)

Check it out! Daisy's a star


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Katie, both Daisy Mae & I are touched that you used her pictures.

Susan:running bunny

PS

I think they tried to deliver our salt babies today but since Hubby wasn't dressed to open the door they left me a slip to pick them up tomorrow.

S


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG it's been too long since I have updated Daisy Mae's blog. She's doing good, now that Winston & Vega have moved out of her room. One day I still may try to bond them. I'llneed Haley to come visit me for a week to help me, and get Crystal and Nadia to come and help too.
















Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2007)

aww theres my pretty girl! She looks a little less vicious now :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

Aww look at the princess.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 19, 2007)

I took a few pictures of the "Dutchess", she really is a sweet heart. I really must try to bond her with Winston & Vega. I so wish their was some person that I could hire to come Bond them. I get to hyper and they can sense that so then they get all excited and want to fight.































Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2007)

Y'know, the more I see of Daisy Mae, the more beautiful she gets. She really is a very pretty girl. And she is obviously a real game girl - letting her Mom dress her up 

Jan


----------



## polly (Oct 19, 2007)

:inlove::inlove::inlove:thats the most gorgeous pumkin i have ever seen.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of Daisy Mae "Pigging Out", isn't she cute, but then I'm her Mommie of course i think she's cute, well Beautiful actually. LOL





















She looks possessed with her eyes, I keep trying to get her beautiful *Blue* eyes to show but this is how they turn out, it drives me nuts. If i try to take pictures without the flash they come up blurry.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

She's adorable! I love her "hair" on her head. It's like she's had some great stylist do it each morning!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Bo B, that stylist would be my hubby Chris. He has a couple of times (with out my consent) given Daisy Mae a hair trim.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 11, 2007)

I think Daisy Mae is one of those few lionhead girls who get more beautiful as they age. I've had maybe a handful here that I feel that way about - her natural inner beauty and personality though just keep coming out more and more.

Peg


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 11, 2007)

She is such a gorgeus little girl!


----------



## Haley (Nov 11, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Chris has a couple of times (with out my consent) given Daisy Mae a hair trim.



haha. Mike keeps trying to talk me into giving Mr. Tumnus a Mohawk :biggrin2:Great minds think alike lol 

Beautiful pics ofyour sweet girl- I love the pumpkin ones!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks Bo B, that stylist would be my hubby Chris. He has a couple of times (with out my consent) given Daisy Mae a hair trim.
> 
> Susan:apollo:


It's SO CUTE! He did a good job!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a few pictures I took of Daisy Mae today.











On her new Blankie I just made for her.
















Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Nov 21, 2007)

Shes such a beautiful little girl. She looks so peaceful asleep with her pillow.

I love this one:






She looks like she just woke up or something :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 22, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I keep trying to get her beautiful *Blue* eyes to show out .... If i try to take pictures without the flash they come up blurry.



Change your camera setting.

On your flash, turn off the red-eye reduction ( wastes batteries), and try Auto or Auto daylight fill.

On your Scene Modes, try High Sensitivity.

On your ISO sensitivity, try ISO 400.

Try Spot metering.

Use as muchnatural lights as you can, sunlight/room lights, the brighter the better.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL! Look at that sexy girl, with her 'bed hair' 

Jan


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

She is seriously gorgeous. But she looks less than thrilled to be photographed while eating. Didn't you know it was rude to do that? At least you made up for it with the princess with the new handmade blankie!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 7, 2007)

Chris took some pictures of the Dutchess the other night.





































Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2007)

Theres my pretty girl! I love her new blanket- did you make it for her?

Shes so beautiful, sometimes she looks like a stuffed animal come to life:






I just want to kiss that face (if she wouldnt try to bite me lol). How's she doing btw, is she a lot better with W&V in the other room? What does she do when she goes in the hall and can smell them?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Haley, yes I made the blanket for her. 

I have a baby gate up in the doorway and a piece of cardboard in it. So she really can't see them. She's fine, except the 2 times I forgot to put the gate up she went into the room and her and Vega were trying to go at it between the pen I made for them. I just shoo her out and she's ok.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 8, 2007)

Great pics, Susan. I can't say it enough - Daisy Mae is so gorgeous! Her "fringe" makes her look like a little human princess. Precious!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm with Haley - she looks to perfect to be real . She's so photogenic.

Jan


----------



## Tokiedokie (Dec 9, 2007)

wow you're daisy mae is beautiful! i agree about her looking like a little princess, she looks very sassy too lol i love it


----------



## Boz (Dec 9, 2007)

Omg I totally LOVE her eyes!

I LOVE Blue-eyed Whites! :biggrin2:And her long hair on her head tops off her adorable-ness :biggrin2:!


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 19, 2007)

And there's my grunting girl. She's too cute. What happened to her Santa hat/Outfit? No Christmas pics of the Dutchess?



Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2007)

And of course here are the Duchess' Christmas pictures.































Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Susan, those pics are adorable! Daisy Mae looks stunning - Bless her heart for letting mommy dress her up 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my- that is just tooo much cuteness!:inlove:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 20, 2007)

Aww! What a little lady !


----------



## Haley (Dec 20, 2007)

Theres my beautiful girl! Im going to have to print that out for Tumnus!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

:shock:Can't believe she let you take all of those beautiful pics! :bunnyheartWhat a cutie patootie.


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh those pics are way too cute!! Awesome pics!!!!

Crystal


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 23, 2007)

Daisy is one of my favorite fourm bunnys. So very pretty!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 23, 2007)

Susan,

I just love all the pics! This is my fav, oh my! Too cute for words. Don't know how you got away with doing that, haha. That hat is just adorable, did you make it? I have this pic on my desktop now. It looks great!


----------

